# Upper Midwest Standard Poodle Breeders



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi There Poodle Mom!

I am in the Twin Cities and am a member of the Twin Cities Poodle club, so I know most of if not all the local _reputable_ MN breeders.

My dogs come from Musique Standard Poodles, I have a cream boy and a black boy. Both are finished champions and are working on performance titles. Musique Poodles is also a member of the Twin Cities Poodle Club as well as the Poodle Club of America. The breeder is a veterinarian and fully health tests her dogs. She has a litter planned this spring, that if I'm not mistaken, should produce white/cream. She has a website.

Also, Starfleet Poodles in Rochester is another one to consider. They are also planning a litter this year, I believe. The mom of the pups is my cream boy's daughter. They also fully health test their dogs and prove them in the show and performance ring. They also have a website.

I do know of others out there who have litters planned as well in other states.

Good luck with your search.

Kirsten, Solo, and Tango

GCH UCH UR02 Musique Moonlight Concerto CD PCD BN RE BCAT RL1 CGC SPOT-ON

View attachment 464003




and Tango

CH Musique Moonlight Tango

View attachment 464004


----------

